# Bright Colored Red, Yellow, and Black Carved Snake



## stixman (Aug 26, 2009)

I carve lots of snakes on walking sticks and canes and I have always painted the snakes to look as life like as I possibly can, however a few months ago I had a request from a customer to create a carved snake cane, but paint the snake in very bright colors.

I put a picture of the cane with the bright painted snake and it has been a hit.

Since, then I have sold quite a few of the bright colored snakes. Most people don't care if there is a snake that's colored the color of the snake on the cane, they just think it's pretty.

Have you had anything simular happen?


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Oops.. Lol


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

I find that most people are just excited to have something unique and hand made specially for them and bright , pretty colors makes easy pleasing. Yours is great btw.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

I was just checking out your other sticks. Cool work! What kind of wood do you use that twists like that?


----------

